# Does this count as skin picking?



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 14, 2021)

Prefacing it with - I am literally on disability, so advices to just get on meds are out of question.
Long story short, I keep absent-mindedly scratching my palms or feet (the soft parts, not between fingers), often when half-asleep, till there is a painfull gash. It is DAMN annoying, and healing takes time, but the only way to stop is wearing socks or gloves.
I also tend to obsessively poke at anything that even remotely resembles a zit.
Self-image issues aside, how do I condition myself into stopping this shit and is it skin-picking or something else?
Note that I stop if there is pain, or atleast move elsewhere. So there is NO intentional self-harm element involved. I cropped my fingernails into nothing so I could not scratch with thise, but I just keep scratching legs off eachother (dry skin on sole) now, which is even worse.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 14, 2021)

Go to therapy?


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 14, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> Go to therapy?


The doctor just told me to up the dose of my meds (nevermind it got lowered, by her, because of killer side effects). It could also be a side effect of meds, now that I think of it.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Nov 14, 2021)

Wear dermatological gloves.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 14, 2021)

Every time you want to pick your skin, jerk off instead.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 14, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Every time you want to pick your skin, jerk off instead.


Wrong gender, pal.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 14, 2021)

this should heal your skin and make it much harder to pick at.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Nov 14, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> this should heal your skin and make it much harder to pick at.


Thanks, but the issue is, I scratch apart completely healthy one. Especially on feet.
I, in general, have a tender skin on my arms and legs for whatever reason (bleached my pubes no problemo, but got burns on hands from same bleach). My soles are unkempt because I could feel every rock under boots otherwise.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 14, 2021)

the worst part is feeling the dead flesh on your body
it has to be removed


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 14, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Wrong gender, pal.



Okay, fine. Murder a homeless person instead. Or I suppose you have a convenient excuse for why you can't do that either?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm gonna tell you the same thing I tell the schizophrenics in the anti-vax threads: get help for your mental illness


----------



## 185405 (Nov 14, 2021)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> Wrong gender, pal.


So you cut your dick off?


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 14, 2021)

Compulsive skin picking is a bitch- believe me, I know! You have to be super aware that you're picking or about to pick and then make yourself stop, which is easier said than done. One thing I've learned is clenching your hand tightly for some amount of time, but that's more if you manage to catch yourself before starting. Covering problem spots is also helpful if they're starting to get really torn up. My skin picking is much more under control than it used to be but it gets bad if I'm anxious or if my hands get really dry, so sometimes I'll just put band-aids on my thumbs to let them heal for a bit. It's good to establish a regimen of creams or salves on pick spots so they heal faster.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 14, 2021)

Try a fidget toy, maybe the obsessive scratching has something to do with hyperactivity/ too much energy.
Also most of the time these ticks come with anxiety as well so try addressing that through any activity that calms your brain.
The third thing is that behaviour correction comes about when you actively catch yourself in the middle of the behaviour and stop it by distracting yourself through occupying your mind and your hands. It's hard at first but eventually, it'll become habit.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 15, 2021)

Take N-Acetylcysteine. It's good for reducing skin picking and other compulsive behaviors


----------

